# Silky Zubat



## DHuett (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm looking at buying a Silky handsaw and just wondering if there are any members from Australia who would know the best teeth configuration to use on a Silky Zubat handsaw for cutting hardwood (mostly dead Eucalypts) .
My thinking is that I need to go for the 'fine' tooth rather than the course.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Mar 17, 2020)

What are you trying to accomplish? A neat, clean finish to the cut or a quicker cut with less effort? When a saw will primarily be used on dead wood I cannot imagine a reason to favor a fine toothed saw. My Silkys have the coursest blades available and I favor curved blades, but being in the Northern Hemisphere and driving on the right side of the road maybe everything works here opposite from Australia.


----------



## ATH (Mar 17, 2020)

I haven't used the newer Zubat...but my other Silky pruning saws aren't nearly as good in dead wood as they are in live wood. Don't get me wrong...they are great saws, just not deigned for dead wood. I'd be inclined to agree that fine tooth saws will do better, but I'd look at woodworking saws for all dead wood cutting.


----------



## DHuett (Mar 18, 2020)

CacaoBoy said:


> What are you trying to accomplish? A neat, clean finish to the cut or a quicker cut with less effort? When a saw will primarily be used on dead wood I cannot imagine a reason to favor a fine toothed saw. My Silkys have the coursest blades available and I favor curved blades, but being in the Northern Hemisphere and driving on the right side of the road maybe everything works here opposite from Australia.


Looking at cutting small dead wood for firewood if not able to use the chainsaw.
From what I have seen in many video's ... north American timbers appear to be primarily softwoods whereas, here in Australia, we have predominantly hardwoods.
Cutting the softwoods with a Silky handsaw looks to be easy ... I think it would be much harder on ours.


----------



## DHuett (Mar 18, 2020)

ATH said:


> I haven't used the newer Zubat...but my other Silky pruning saws aren't nearly as good in dead wood as they are in live wood. Don't get me wrong...they are great saws, just not deigned for dead wood. I'd be inclined to agree that fine tooth saws will do better, but I'd look at woodworking saws for all dead wood cutting.


thanks for that ... I think you may be right.


----------



## trains (Apr 20, 2020)

DHuett said:


> I'm looking at buying a Silky handsaw and just wondering if there are any members from Australia who would know the best teeth configuration to use on a Silky Zubat handsaw for cutting hardwood (mostly dead Eucalypts) .
> My thinking is that I need to go for the 'fine' tooth rather than the course.



Mate, ive only used my zubat on live trees, if its dead, its either the chainsaw, or ive had really good results with the normal hand saws that have hardened teeth that other tradies use, often out on special for 5-10 bucks each, no issue if you drop them etc and a nice thin kerf, yeah looks funny heading up a tree with a builders saw, but it works, and the teeth are surprisingly durable.

i have older saws that are non hardened, and I re set them and sharpen them, but they are more for fun than work, tho they are wonderful to use, but not up in a tree.


----------

